# Glucosamine



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

When we picked up Granite from the breeder yesterday, she was saying he gets a glucosamine every day because of his size. I just wanted to see other's opinions on this.

Thanks!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I give ALL my dogs glucosamine supplements. I give it to my doxie, also. I think it's very important.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been giving my mastiff pup a maintenance dose since I brought her home. I give her glyco flex lll tablets (not chews). Some mastiff breeders give knox gelatin everyday. I prefer supplements because it's easier.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I give Lucky raw chicken feet several times a week. They are a great natural source of glucosamine. Lucky loves them....she thinks they are treats!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I also use Glycoflex. Have used it for years for my dogs. I also use the tablets and not the chews. Khan and Bonzi both get one every morning.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well that settles it, I'll be getting some for all my pups! Thanks ;-)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What's wrong with the chews?

I was talking to the fellow who delivers the dog meat - he said he gives heads, feet, AND supplements because his dogs are very prone to bad hips.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I also feed the Anster Ponster chicken feet as a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. Although the virtues of neither have been proven, I figure that it can't hurt.

This is a product that I heard about through my co-op that I'm thinking about trying: Liquid Health K9 Glucosamine

I've heard that dogs only absorb about 11% - 20% of powdered glucosamine, whereas they absorb about 98% in liquid form.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I also feed the Anster Ponster chicken feet as a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. Although the virtues of neither have been proven, I figure that it can't hurt.
> 
> This is a product that I heard about through my co-op that I'm thinking about trying: Liquid Health K9 Glucosamine
> 
> I've heard that dogs only absorb about 11% - 20% of powdered glucosamine, whereas they absorb about 98% in liquid form.


I read about that too.. :wink: Interested to see what you find out...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have given glucosamine to a couple of dogs w/ bad hips. I have taken glucosamine myself when I had a bad hip. I gave massive doses to Abby (3,000mg/day). I could never tell the difference. I always gave them for about 2 years and then stopped. I never could tell it had any effect on me or the dogs.

I'm not saying it will harm your dog's in any way. It won't.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just don't do what I did. Buy 600 tablets, that need to be cut in half for my dog, so thats 1200 pills. Then find out your dog detests them.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I use NaturVet G & C. One of the vet schools did a study that Vitamin C helps with preventing Hip and elbow dysplasia. My kids get an Ester-C supplement along with it as Ester-c is easier to digest.

If your dog doesn't like the tabs my only suggestion is CHEESE!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Just don't do what I did. Buy 600 tablets, that need to be cut in half for my dog, so thats 1200 pills. Then find out your dog detests them.


Two days before we started this diet, I bought about a billion glucosamine tablets. Now I'm thinking i don't need them and they may not even be helpful.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> This is a product that I heard about through my co-op that I'm thinking about trying: Liquid Health K9 Glucosamine
> 
> I've heard that dogs only absorb about 11% - 20% of powdered glucosamine, whereas they absorb about 98% in liquid form.


It's been a while since I used this product; but I did not see very good results. When my Rottie passed away he was 15! (RIP Lou 8-8-2005) I had been giving him supplements from about the time he was 10 as well as doing swim therapy. I tried several different brands and forms of glucosamine. GlycoFlex gave him far better results then any other brand.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs well the one who wont take pills well gets recovery SA a powder and the other one My labs gets from sams club gluchosime/chondrotine with msm. I have done shark cartiladge wich was fine. I have read and heard the studies done on humans with osteo arthritis that the glucosimine does not work for people, but there are studies on dogs that say they do work. As for my dogs yes it worked. My sister has two cocker spaniels that she give 1/2 a tab a day and she said her cocker spaniel went from not wanting to do anything to being playful and puppyish again! So that's one person who will argue with anyone that yep it does work! For her and I my dogs have benefited tremendously and her dog has certainly benefited very well! So I don't think dogs will fool ya. If they are hurting they don't play if they are feeling well they are up and about. Unlike humans with placebos versus the real thing ! Dogs cant lie or go oh yeah the placebo is working when its a fooler! So For my dogs it works and my sisters!


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

maplewood said:


> I use NaturVet G & C. One of the vet schools did a study that Vitamin C helps with preventing Hip and elbow dysplasia. My kids get an Ester-C supplement along with it as Ester-c is easier to digest.


Our vet prescribed glucosamine tablets (any people kind with chondroitin&msm) and Ester-C for hip dysplasia. Gluco-tablets didn't seem to do much and vitamin C caused constantly liquidity poo (not uncontrolled diarrhea, but far from healthy formed logs).
We heard about PhyCox from a friend and difference has been quite amazing. I don't know why/how it works, but I'm happy with the results and that we found something that helps. Now she's getting on glucosamine tablet and one PhyCox soft chew every day. That PhyCox doesn't have chondroidin so we've kept the gloco-tablet as a supplement since it's not making any harm.


----------

